# article: This Was Supposed to Be the Year Driverless Cars Went Mainstream



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/technology/self-driving-cars-coronavirus.html


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Question? Who will clean up the vomit from the Johnny Cabs?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> Question? Who will clean up the vomit from the Johnny Cabs?


The ants that used to drive.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Question? Who will clean up the vomit from the Johnny Cabs?


JUST SET THEM ABLAZE IF THEY ARE DIRTY !

THEY can drive Away until computer wiring melts !



jeanocelot said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/12/technology/self-driving-cars-coronavirus.html


Dont they use that " Line" EVERY YEAR ?

( YEAR OF THE FLYING CAR !
SINCE 1950 !)

YUP . . . 
70 YEARS LATER

SAME OLE SONG & DANCE FOR
ROBO CARS !


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Dealers are loaded with cars that don’t have drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Dealers are loaded with cars that don't have drivers.


All while the world is told to STAY HOME.

OR

WORK FROM HOME.

SURE CUTS TRAFFIC !

Isnt that Something ?

ROBO CARS NEED HAS BECOME
" PAST TENSE"!

( SOME FOLKS ARENT ' KEEPING UP WITH THE TIMES' ! )

DAMN SHAME GOOGLE WASTED SO MUCH MONEY !


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

There is an article on autonomous vehicles (AVs) in today's issue of _IEEE Spectrum_. For those that are unaware, IEEE is the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers. It is a professional organization for engineers working in those fields. _Spectrum_ is a monthly magazine that is meant to help keep engineers up to date on technological developments outside their specific field of expertise. The language is much more in layman's terms than the technical journals are.

The article is not published online, so I can't link to it, and it is copyrighted, so I can't post the whole thing here, but here are some excerpts...



IEEE Spectrum said:


> Five years ago, several self-driving car companies including Nissan and Toyota promised self-driving cars in 2020. ...those predictions turned out to be far too rosy.





IEEE Spectrum said:


> Now, many companies have turned their immediate attention away from developing fully autonomous Level 5 vehicles, which can operate in any conditions. Instead, the companies are focused on Level 4 automation, which refers to fully automated vehicles that operate within very specific geographical areas or weather conditions. "Today, pretty much all the technology developers are realizing that this is going to be a much more incremental process."





IEEE Spectrum said:


> For example, EasyMile's self-driving shuttles operate in airports, college campuses, and business parks. Isaac says the company's shuttles are all Level 4.





IEEE Spectrum said:


> So autonomous vehicles (shared or not), by some measures at least, could still be many years out. And it's worth remembering that previous predictions proved far too optimistic.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> The ants that used to drive.


Honestly...

Better pay (min wage)

Safer conditions (no robbers)

and the worse it is the more hours you get working.

How is this not better than driving uber and barely breaking even?


----------

